# Chewy toys...for a cat?



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good chewy toy please? Lana is in a very chewy stage at the moment, and has been biting bits of paper of the argos book, chewing the sofa, chewing through..well everything! But if I give her a raw chicken wing she looks at me like I am stupid! The chewing isnt a problem as such, but just wondered if anyone had any experience of this/had got any good chewy toys for a cat?
Thanks in advance


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

kerrypn said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a good chewy toy please? Lana is in a very chewy stage at the moment, and has been biting bits of paper of the argos book, chewing the sofa, chewing through..well everything! But if I give her a raw chicken wing she looks at me like I am stupid! The chewing isnt a problem as such, but just wondered if anyone had any experience of this/had got any good chewy toys for a cat?
> Thanks in advance


How old is she as it sounds like she might be teething. Mine loved drinking straws (especially the chunky kind from the likes of starbucks etc) but normal ones work just fine when theyw ere teething


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

She is just over 4 months, I will add drinking straws to the shopping list, thank you  The vet was really pushing dry food for her for her teeth but I have stuck to your advice gloworm, she is on Animonda carny now


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep like glowworm*mushroom has suggested drinking straws I have got a 3 month old kitten and he is loving the straws now!!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

kerrypn said:


> She is just over 4 months, I will add drinking straws to the shopping list, thank you  The vet was really oushing dry food for her but I have stuck to your advice gloworm, she is on Animonda carny now


Is she liking it? 

Be prepared to find random straws in every concievable weird place! lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Pet Stages do a range of kitten teething http://www.amazon.com/PetStages-Kitten-Chewing-Catnip-Chew/dp/B0006606V6toys ie... I think [email protected] do some as well.Try googling Petstages kitten and see what turns up.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Since I've read about the straws in the forum I've been bringing home the ones I don't use when I lunch out (I'm not found of straws myself). I arrive home and say "look what I brought you" and I can see Ari's eyes smiling at me and she can't wait for me to remove the plastic cover!!


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Is she liking it?
> 
> Be prepared to find random straws in every concievable weird place! lol


She is LOVING it! I mixed it in with the Whiskas(as suggested) and she ate around the Whiskas and ate ALL the carny  I can imagine finding straws everywhere, she amazes me where she gets already-her favourite "toy" at the moment is a sock from the maiden-there are socks all over the house where she keeps pinching them! 



buffie said:


> Pet Stages do a range of kitten teething http://www.amazon.com/PetStages-Kitten-Chewing-Catnip-Chew/dp/B0006606V6toys ie... I think [email protected] do some as well.Try googling Petstages kitten and see what turns up.


Thanks for the link, I will have a look. I went in Pets at home though, and there werent many toys-and what they did have I bought  spoiled kitties!!!



TatiLie said:


> Since I've read about the straws in the forum I've been bringing home the ones I don't use when I lunch out (I'm not found of straws myself). I arrive home and say "look what I brought you" and I can see Ari's eyes smiling at me and she can't wait for me to remove the plastic cover!!


Aww bless!! Cats always seem to know exactly what you are doing/where youve been! When the delivery came from zooplus, Lana watched me unpack miaowing, as if to say "excuse me, can I try some please"


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

mine were mad for cotton buds - so mad for them i had to get a covered bin for bathroom :blush2:
i thought it was because they were light to carry - maybe it was to chew?


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

Ours have a favourite cardboard box that gets a good nomming, it's starting to look a bit tatty but they love it so much I daren't try to swap it out for another. This box is just big enough for one cat to squash into, and has a number of holes in it that paws can poke through, in both directions. It held our new shower unit, originally.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep have to agree with the straws. I do use straws as I have enamel problems so to further avoid any further reduction. The boys are constantly nicking mine even if I give them their own at least daily. Storm has become so good he can even pull one out of a can of coke without tipping it over, even if there is nothing left in it"


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

We use the small rubber rings made for dogs and also rope toys made for dogs. these seem to be hit and miss occasionally though.

Sisal rope is very good, especially if you tie some knots in it. Lollypop sticks, dowel rods.

Regardless of how many chewys we leave around, they often still prefer to bite on metal bolts or the frames of their radiator beds.


----------



## petsonline (Jul 5, 2011)

kerrypn said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a good chewy toy please? Lana is in a very chewy stage at the moment, and has been biting bits of paper of the argos book, chewing the sofa, chewing through..well everything! But if I give her a raw chicken wing she looks at me like I am stupid! The chewing isnt a problem as such, but just wondered if anyone had any experience of this/had got any good chewy toys for a cat?
> Thanks in advance


hello kerrypn... you can find a variety of cat toys for licking, biting and chewing at this site:http://www.petshop-online.com.au/category27_1.htm.

Hope it helps....


----------

